# Location of VIN on engine block?



## Aurora_Daliwr (Jul 23, 2012)

Does anyone know the location of the VIN number on the engine block for an '02 2.5S? :/ 

The reason I ask is because I took my Altima to a garage to have the engine rebuilt (supposably) and oil changed (again, supposably), and ended up with more problems than I had before. 
So, I took my Altima to a different garage (to get my now clogged catalytic converter replaced), and the mechanics there said it didn't even look like the engine had been rebuilt, or the oil had been changed because it was all sludgy and black. Which is making me suspect that the original garage just took my original engine out and replaced it with a used one instead, which is not what I asked for, and I think set me up for all these problems I'm now having (have a clogged cylinder now, and the engine light won't stop flashing at me...)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no VIN# on the engine. There is an engine serial number located on the side of the engine facing the radiator. It may be located on the block, under the exhaust runner for #4 cylinder or thereabouts. I'm not sure if Nissan has a listing for engine serial #'s and their corresponding vehicle from the factory. I would suggest getting the serial # and the VIN # and calling Nissan's consumer hotline to see if they can provide you with that information. I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't help to avoid getting involved in any lawsuit! But, no harm in trying... Their number is 1-800-Nissan-1


----------



## Aurora_Daliwr (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'll have to take a look for it in the next day or two (providing the weather holds up.) 

And I hope Nissan will help. I'm certainly not faulting them, but would like to know if a certain garage pulled some shenanigans on me which only worsened my problem. Maybe if I try explaining to them.


----------

